# logitech x530 5.1 speakers no rear speaker sound plus odd problem



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all

First of all I have done a search off this forum for help but did not find anything to help me with my problem.

I got myself a set of these Logitech speakers x530 5.1 surround sound and I have connected them to my laptop as in my user manual i.e.

green to headphone port
black to line-in
orange to mic-in

then I go to realtek audio hd manager and configure the speakers for 5.1 and test them, All the speakers work apart from the rear 2 speakers.
I've also configured them as 7.1, I get sound from the rear speakers, only they are configured as side-speakers... And rear-left becomes side-right and rear-right becomes side-left.

I would welcome any help with my problem


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's common to have to select 7.1 to get the proper audio output to a 5.1 speaker set with Win7. As you are getting audio from all 5 speakers in the configuration, it is working.

As for the sound, move the speakers to the correct placement.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi portugeeza and welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you looking in the right manual? The black and orange are being connected to your laptop's input, rather than an output.

Here's a *link* to the Logitech online-manual (.PDF format)


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys 

First of all I would like to thank you for the reply and the warm welcome. 

dogg what do you mean about correct placement? 

WereBo sorry I was talking about my user manual on my laptop 

can we post pictures here then I could show you the bit about the user manual. I still don't think they are working currectly, Because I'v found a test file on the net and it seamed wrong, what is the best way to test that they are really working with this so called 5.1/7.1 setup when I'm testing them I have to pick 5.1 and not 7.1?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You can either upload your pics to somewhere like 'Photobucket' (free pic-hosting/sharing site) or attach them to the post (See Manage Attachments, just below this reply-box (click the 'Go advanced' button).

If you're using Win-7, right-click on the speaker-icon in the System-Tray and select 'playback devices' from the pop-up list, select the speakers from the list then click the 'configure' button just below.

That will bring up the Win-7 speaker-test box, select your set-up and click each speaker to test it.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi WereBo

I must of missed Manage Attachments, I've done all you have said and in 5.1 setup there is no rear speakers sound, for it to work I have to pick 7.1 then disable the rear speakers, but I'm not 100% sure they are working as they should, I have down loaded a test file and it sounded odd on my set up. I have then tested them on an older laptop as 5.1 and it works well there and did not sound as it done when I pick 7.1 :/ 
what are the best ways to test that the speakers are working as they should with this 5.1(7.1)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

To be honest, I'm not exactly certain as I only have a stereo set-up - I do know that the sound(s) out the speakers depend on how the file has been 'encoded', a stereo sound-file will only play out 2 speakers etc. You'd need a movie that's encoded as 5:1 or 7:1 to get a true surround-sound.

Are you sure the speakers are now plugged into the correct sockets, as per the Logitech link?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

By placement, I mean the actual speakers. You can't change the jack/port assignments. So if for example, the rear left and right speakers are reversed...move the speakers to the correct location or swap the cabling between the speakers.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys

As always thanks for the help much appreciated, 

WereBo yeah I've got them setup from what I understand the same as logitech manual, here is a pic from my laptops manual 

Dogg Ive tryed swapping the speakers around, I've even tryed swaping them at the sub also but no joy, from my understanding you also have a 5.1 setup thats if you have not changed any thing now.
one pic is the 5.1 where I dont get sound from the rear speakers and the other pic is the 7.1 with the read speakers unticked and they work :/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will most likely have to select 7.1 in the speaker setup. I've had to use 7.1 setup with my Realtek and Asus audio chipsets with Win7. 

On my current setup, I have 7.1 selected, and my rear speakers are physically connected to the "side speaker" outputs. 

So, if when you have 7.1 selected, you get audio from all 6 speakers during the speaker test, then it's working.

Now, if the rear left and right speakers are reversed, the fix will depend upon the speakers. You can swap the speaker wires where they connect to the amp/sub output or physically move the speaker from the left to the right (and vice versa) without changing any cabling.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Dogg

First off all I'd like to thank you and WereBo for all of you help
unfortunately I can not change my speakers at the sub because there is
no other ports to put them in to i.e. no side speaker ports, I'm thinking its more of a software issue of some kind. and I'll have to leave it as 7.1 
now I just have to find the best ways for testing them to make sure they are working as they should be.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on how they connect to the sub. Most often you simply connect the speaker wires to spring terminals or via RCA connectors (both types are attached). In which case you simply move the speaker connection to the correct output. You don't need any "other" outputs.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Well here is a picture of how my speakers are connected, they are all colour coded,But I have tryed to change them around but still the same issue


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Easy enough. If everything is working but the rear speakers are "reversed", you simply move the cables for the rear speakers.

In the above photo, swap the black and yellow cables.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep and then one of the front speakers don't work, that was one of the very first things I have tryed.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then I'd say the sub/amp is faulty. Swapping the two rear speaker connections should not affect the front audio. The input from the PC to the sub is not changing, so it's not a PC/audio configuration issue.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not ruling out that the speakers could be faulty, but what I forgot to say is that if i swap them around under 5.1 then they do not work, but if I swap them under 7.1 then they still work well like how your saying, it still seams to me it's more of a realtek software mapping issue that they are not getting mapped to the right place under 5.1


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You very likely can NOT use 5.1 setup in Win7. As I noted previously, I have to select 7.1 for BOTH of my audio chipsets to work properly. If I use 5.1, I cannot get rear audio. 

Select 5.1 or 7.1, whichever option allows audio to all 6 speakers during the speaker test.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Logitech have a name for making faulty 5.1's i suggest you sear clear of them. i have herd lots of people having to return Logitech 5.1's as either the controller stops working or something goes wrong with the sub.

As for the two back speakers issue do you hear No sound even when the volume is set to max? If you do hear sound you need to remember if your only plugging in 3 plugs out of 5 then it will be in matrix mode and have to emulate 2.1 to 5.1.


----------



## portugeeza (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I know that logitech are bad, But as money is very tight at the moment they are the best I can have, and yes I don't have any sound even if its on max on the 5.1 setup in windows, but If I change it to 7.1 then I have very good sound.


----------

